# 'Wonders of Life' - new album published by Warner Chappell



## muk (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm proud that my new album 'Wonders of Life' is out now! Published by Warner Chappell:

Wonders of Life







Compositions and productions are by me, and everything is done purely with samples. Lets hope it gets some nice placements.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 2, 2021)

Very nice. I haven't spent a lot of time listening to contemporary production music, but its forms, especially the frequent cadences that allow easy editing remind me a lot of the modular structure of silent film music. 

Your pieces on this album all have a most appealing light touch. I do hope these find some good placements. They very much deserve it!


----------



## muk (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks a lot J! I think it's a kind of music that most don't actively listen to, but hear a lot when watching tv. I'm glad you like these pieces.


----------



## Cyberic (Sep 5, 2021)

I listened to them all and thought them exceptional. The sounds are very convincing.


----------



## muk (Sep 6, 2021)

Cyberic said:


> I listened to them all and thought them exceptional. The sounds are very convincing.


Thank you Cyberic! You deserve a medal for listening to all the pieces, they are really meant as underscore music for tv. So cheers to you! And thank you for your very kind words, I appreciate it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 6, 2021)

I can appreciate how hard it must be to write music in this mood and yet keep it interesting and authentically musical. But to my ears you have done it! 🤘🏻


----------



## muk (Sep 7, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> But to my ears you have done it!


Thank you SupremeFist!


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 7, 2021)

Listening right now. I like the fragility of some of the tunes and the general lightness, and how you keep the attention without excesses. Oh, and the sound  I love how it sounds.


----------



## muk (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you @angeruroth! I love that you mention fragility. It's not something I do on purpose, but I guess it is always there in the music I write in one way or another.

Glad you like the sound! Production quality is always an important aspect in production music, so it's a good sign that you like it It's all mockups with various sample libraries. Spitfire BBCSO and Cinematic Studio Strings and Solo Strings are often part of the tracks, but there are countless other libraries I used.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Sep 14, 2022)

A year later, checking you out here @muk  Congrats on your released album by one of the biggest production music company. Now, I know why you keep telling people to do the google search by themselves, to keep all the gold mines to yourself haha. So, have you got placements yet?


----------



## Eloy (Sep 14, 2022)

These are wonderful song nuggets.


----------



## ism (Sep 14, 2022)

These are very lovely and fun.


----------



## muk (Sep 14, 2022)

Thank you all for your kind words!

@MeloKeyz just yesterday I received the latest statement by my PRO, which was the highest I have gotten yet. Tracks from this album were on it for the first time too. I am very happy with that. WCPM is good at getting placements for me. The albums I created previously are still going strong after up to five years. It has been well worth my time writing for WCPM.

Reading up about the production music business. Then searching for libraries that are a good match for yourself and your music. That's what worked for me. So naturally I recommend it


----------



## cedricm (Sep 15, 2022)

muk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm proud that my new album 'Wonders of Life' is out now! Published by Warner Chappell:
> 
> ...


Congrats! I 'll have a listen when I'm back home.


----------



## muk (Sep 15, 2022)

Thank you Cedric!


----------



## MeloKeyz (Sep 23, 2022)

muk said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!
> 
> @MeloKeyz just yesterday I received the latest statement by my PRO, which was the highest I have gotten yet. Tracks from this album were on it for the first time too. I am very happy with that. WCPM is good at getting placements for me. The albums I created previously are still going strong after up to five years. It has been well worth my time writing for WCPM.
> 
> Reading up about the production music business. Then searching for libraries that are a good match for yourself and your music. That's what worked for me. So naturally I recommend it


Congrats buddy!  happy for you. Sorry for late reply, busy listening to libraries music to see what fits my style


----------



## Sunny Kumar Dallas TX (Sep 24, 2022)

Congrats Muk! Very lovely orchestral tracks.


----------



## muk (Sep 24, 2022)

Thank you Sunny!


----------

